# SOundbar dont give sound with HDMI(SOLVED)



## Jaffakeik (Aug 11, 2016)

I recently bought soundbar yamaha ysp 2500 as it supports 2.0 hdmi connection I bought cable 2.0a So i guess its still 2.0 and should be fine. I connected it with port ARC on soundbar with port ARC on TV(panasonic dx700b) But there is no sound I tried all possible variations with all HDMI ports on soundbar and on TV, but no sound. IT works perfectly with Optical, but I want it with HDMI as well to get all features. So what am I doing wrong?
And btw I tried with other HDMI cables like 1.4 version still nothing.
HDMI-CEC witch is called Viera-link on my TV is enabled as I read forums. SO what exactly ports do I need to connect on Sbar and on TV.
Or the problem is somewhere else?


----------



## flmatter (Aug 11, 2016)

Did you go under the audio settings and set up output sound and those ports? Some TV's auto negotiate others you have to tell it optical or hdmi or even analog out for the sound to work.

Edit there is an advanced setting feature under audio also this video may help 







   it may not?  You may have to set it up as a home theater under vera settings or under advanced settings by turning off tv speakers and enabling hdmi 2......   sorry  this is the best I could do.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 12, 2016)

I dont got a viera tools button on TV controller, and I cant find anywhere in any of menus option to set default sound system. I can only turn of or on TV speakers.  And for some strange thing sometimes new options appier in menus like hdmi control but sometimes there is no hdmi control in menus, not sure why its so.
It seems only hdmi option is shown when I turn on ps4, but then it works only for ps4, but there is still no sound.
And viera link dont give any option when I press it in app menus or in system menu, it just gives some power saving option and thats it, I cant choose any default sound system anywhere in any option menus.
----------
I fixed the issue it comes out that I had to enable HDMI control on soundbar, but to do so I had to use TV as a screen for soundbar, what I didnt know how to do, but now it works.


----------

